# Hot 'n' Candy Pink Lumi



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*More Pics*

I forgot to take final pics that day!! So these are from the next day. She'd already started to curl up. I absentmindedly used a leave in conditioner when I colored her, not realizing I was about to scissor her. : P I'm so used to babying her long hair that we were growing for show.










Yes, she has little puff balls for feet. I scissor cuffs, but I also scissor her feet into little "booties". It just gives her even more of a stuffed animal look! : P And it's also still very neat since no hair drags on the ground, it just hides her toes.










Kitty Alita showed up for some camera time, too!










"Ahhh, table all to myself again!"










Treats for a good girl!










"That's it??!!"










That's it! Hope you enjoyed!! Sorry I couldn't pick any less, hahaha, at least I didn't share ALL of the pictures I took! I would need a whole website for them. : P


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Rotflmao!!!*

So cute!! I just loved the pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Lumi looks like the cotton candy I used to eat at the carnival!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures, Lumi is very cute in pink! The kitty is adorable too, looks like my blue Burmese kitty.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!!! Could Lumi be any cuter!!!! She truly is pretty in pink!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I love it!!!!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

wow!!!!!!!!!!! amazing colour!!!I think when I get bored of Harleys cords ina few years, Ill dye him just before I shave him down


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

She is just the *cutest* and I love the feet and I am usually a shaved foot person! 
I love the colour too.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha--oh, the expression on that cat! Thanks for sharing these--she's so. Ute it's almost unreal!

--Q


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, that is PINK!!! LOL She still looks like trouble, even in pink. Very cute!

Your cat is like, "_What the [email protected] happened to her_?" (And then ran away very fast!)


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

First of all, Lumi is just a doll in pink! She looks the exact shade of pink I did on Gigi last year when I turned her into cotton candy for Halloween. Don't know if you remember that. I used red food color mixed with water and left it on for 25 minutes, too. It was a pain in the patooty to grow out, though. Each washing afterwards only faded her a little bit. It took months to completely come out. 

How long does it take for the Manic Panic to wash out completely?


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, for your comments! Lumi has been a star everywhere we go!

Leoonie, I would LOVE to see some dyed cords!! If you play your cards right, you could even try a few colors on Harley! I started with pink on Lumi so that I don't have to wait for it to grow out to try blue, purple, and then black! : D You'll have to do some figuring, though, to get that dye into those cords! You might have to water it down or use food coloring and then pump it through the coat with a hydro-surge type bather. I had to do that to dye my Lab's thick coat!

Rowan, Alita might be in trouble one of these days if I decide to make her a literal "blue" kitty! I feel like it's the only color that would really show true since she has such a natural blue tone. Both of my cats are very lucky they aren't white!!

Sandooch, yes, I remember cotton candy Gigi! I was so jealous because I couldn't dye Lumi at the time! : P I almost used food coloring like you did, but I chose dye because I thought it would last longer. Now it sounds like I could've gone either way! Manic Panic lasts about as long as Gigi's food coloring did. : ) Actually, it may last longer in our girls' coats. My previous experience with Manic Panic was on my Yellow Lab, and I wouldn't expect his coat to hold onto the color the same way as a white Poodle's would. I dyed Lumi green around Christmas, and she still had green on her when I applied this new dye! The only reason most of it was gone was because I scissored it off a week ago! Anyway, I'm so glad you mentioned this. I think I'll use food coloring the next time I dye her and I hope I get the same results as you did! : ) Did you add vinegar to the water, use a degreasing shampoo to strip the coat beforehand or anything like that? Oh, and if you're looking for a less temporary form of coloring, I highy recommend Crayola sidewalk chalk! It's best for small sections like her ears, tk, tail, etc., but looks great and washes or wears out pretty quickly. Be happy to answer any questions if you choose to try it! : )


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Now all she needs is a big collar covered with some serious bling, like one of these:

Pawplaceonline - Rhinestone Collars


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

LEUllman, I want!! Go figure, the one I like most is more than 3 times the price of the others!! Haha Lumi needs to find herself a sugar daddy 'cause the best I can do for her is those little glue on rhinestones for her ears! : P


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

You could also try Beautiful Custom Made Rhinestone Collars. They offer 10% off right now (you may even find a better coupon code if you goggle: Four Paws Dog Collars coupon code). This is where I bought Gigi's Swavarsky collar last year. I love it!

And, no, I didn't add vinegar to the water because I actually didn't want the color to last very long. I can't even imagine how much longer it would have lasted if I had added it. lol No degreasing shampoo either. I was interested in the sidewalk chalk, but someone had told me that it rubs off on furniture and didn't want that all over my sectional. Is this not true?


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I love her! She reminds me of Animal from the muppets in the picture with the hair over her eyes!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Love the cat's face in that one picture.... Now that's what I call PINK!


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

She is an absolute doll!! I love love love her little feet! Adorable!!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I was a little shocked (Shocking Pink) at first but she sure looks CUTE! in pink. I love the one with the cat. Your cat looks like she is saying "you do know you are pink don't you?" or "you don't say, it's pink?" I just love that picture!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

She is so cute!! Lumi looks great in every color!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is about the cutest little one I've seen!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you all so much! : )

Sandooch, yes, I've had chalk rub off a bit (from my Lab, so far it's never rubbed off of Lumi - again, seems to be a coat type issue), and with my Lab I've also had Manic Panic and food coloring rub off a bit! I think anytime you're working with anything that can dye hair, you may dye or get color on other things!! I think a lot of it is in the rinsing, and (especially with temporary colorings) they can run when they get wet from the rain or walking in the grass. If it happens, it's usually in the first day (even just for the first few hours), and what I used to do with Simba was to rub down the colored areas with paper towels until they stopped picking up color. Also, if you just do Gigi's ears, tk, and/or tail, those areas don't typically have a lot of friction against surfaces (unless she's a face/ear rubber against things!), so you're still pretty safe. : ) Not that I'm pressuring you to color your girl or anything... ; ) But, as I said in response to a family member chastising me for doing something so "unnatural" to Lumi, "Dyed dogs have more fun!!"

I want to add this new pic of Lumi with my brother...who doesn't like dogs!! Haha He's always been more tolerant of "normal" dogs like medium to large mutts, Huskies, Retrievers, etc., but thought little dogs and Poodles are just pointless. Yet Lumi won him over right away! And he even admits he likes her better hot pink! Hahaha By the way, he's not as crazy as he looks in this pic, he just really liked Lumi's new dye job. : P That's why I'm loving this picture. She has that effect on a lot of people she meets now!


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

And that is why I would want a white poodle. I love it!!!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd love to see how vibrant this colour would work on a light apricot or cream dog! Though I'm pretty sure I'll try ears, tail, bottom of legs on our girl SOMEDAY.... 

Rebecca


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, I love that picture of Lumi with your brother. You are so right about them getting more attention and having more fun. On Halloween, when I took Gigi trick-or-treating with us, people got such a kick out of seeing a pink poodle. Gigi just ate up all that attention.

You gave me a great idea about coloring her ears for Easter. That would look so cute. Now I just have to choose a color. Of course, if I did them green, that would be perfect for St. Patty's Day *AND* easter.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh I love those cute little bootie feet, adorable, and something new for me. She certainly is 'Pretty in Pink"!


----------

